# D-Link Router und Arcor



## D-Link (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich hätte dort mal ein großes problem.
ich habe vor paar tagen einen d-link w-lan router gekauft. mein provider ist arcor.
ich hab den router am arcor speed modem angeschlossen. alles geht einwandfrei mit einem pc über den arcor online buttler. jetzt will ich noch über einen zweiten pc (wlan oder lan) auch ins internet. er verbindet nun nicht mit dem zweiten pc im online buttler. die fehlermeldung lautet das die verbindung besetzt sei. kann man da noch etwas machen sodass ich mit dem zweiten pc auch ins internet kann. ich bitte um dringende hilfe
danke nochmal im vorraus

Provider = Arcor DSL2000
DSL Modem = Arcor Modem 200 (kp^^)
Router = D-Link dwl-922
Betriebssystem = auf beiden xp

danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Du darfst die Verbindung nicht über den Arcor-Online Butler herstellen lassen, sondern über den Router.
Bei Windows trägst Du dann bei der Netzwerkverbindung die IP des Routers als Gateway ein.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: und achte bitte auf die korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung (siehe auch Punkt 15 in der Netiquette).


----------



## D-Link (5. Januar 2007)

danke dr dau für deine antwort.
dies hatte ich schon so eingestellt aber es geht trotzdem nicht ?
ist es denn überhaupt richtig den router an das modem angeschlossen zu haben ?
ohne den buttler geht nichts ^^


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2007)

Hi D-Link,

als neu registriertes Forumsmitglied möchte ich dich auf die Netiquette hinweisen, und dich bitten, sie beim Verfassen deiner Beiträge zu beachten:



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. "Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2007)

Ja, da der Router kein integriertes Modem hat, muss dieser an das Modem angeschlossen werden.
Die PC's werden dann an dem Router angeschlossen.
Vorerst würde ich zumindest einen PC aber via Netzwerkkabel am Router anschliessen um das W-LAN erstmal einrichten zu können.
Im übrigen gib es bei Arcor auch Installationsanleitungen.
Zwar nicht für Dein Model, aber die Grundfunktionen bei den D-Link Modellen sind im grossen und ganzen die gleichen.
Ohne den Butler muss es funktionieren.

Ein "geht nichts" ist eine recht schwammige Fehlerbeschreibung.
Du kannst sonst aber auch mal im (inoffiziellem) D-Link Forum nachschauen.
Da gibt es auch eine Rubrik für den DI-524 (dieses ist der Router aus Deinem DWL-922 Paket).
Dort gibt es auch Beiträge zum Thema Arcor.


----------

